# Who to add?



## Kaitbug93 (May 8, 2012)

It is with great sadness that I say my beautiful male guppy Einstein passed away this morning. My tank cycled for two weeks before I brought them back from my home tank and my water levels were fine, but Einstein just wasn't quite right. This morning upon my return from class, I noticed he was laying on the gravel between his two favorite plants, passed away. This leaves my tank with 6 harlequin rasboras. 
In a few weeks I will be returning home from spring break, and I'll stop by my LFS for a new fish, or perhaps a few. 
Who will be the most compatible with my harleys? They are a great little group, very peaceful and they never seemed to bother Einstein. I'm hoping for someone colorful and fun to watch. I was considering getting another guppy, but I'm also thinking about something different. I'm just not sure about the harleys. Any suggestions for compatible tank mates? 
I have a 20 gallon tank with an Aqueon Quietflow 20, a little rock outcropping, two amazon swords, two anubias, an anacharis, and a marimo moss ball. 
Thank you =]


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

sorry to hear about Einstein. 

I'm cycling a new 75 gallon tank and when it's ready for fish, I'm going to be adding a school of "Harleys" to mine. Here's the fish I plan to add and have researched to confirm they are all compatible. So you can add any of these if they suit your fancy:

Cherry Barbs
Zebra Danios
A (just one) Dwarf Gourami
A couple of varieties of Cory Cats
Cardinal Tetras

Not sure if you have room for a small school. If not, the Dwarf Gourami is a good way to add a colorful fish to the tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

cardinals,neons,rummy nose are great little fish and peaceful.They also prefer schools so 5 or so of either would be best.Cams suggestions are good also.Glowlights and serpea are also good.Most all tetras are in the running.There are many to choose from.
Sorry about Einstein.


----------

